# Suche eine gilde



## Adenki (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Bin neu hier ich spiele einen 17 Orc Krieger der heißt Adenki und ist auf dem Realm Malygos und suche eine coole gilde die 
mich aufnimmt  
Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

